# DIY/Part Livery in Shrewley/Lowsonford available



## applecart14 (14 April 2016)

Hi

I am a livery on a yard of about 15 stables and there are a few that are presently available for assisted DIY or part livery.

Facilities include large rubber surfaced fenced ménage about 65 x 45m, 12 acres of grazing comprising of mains electric fence, a full set of show jumps, some XC jumps, free parking for trailer/lorry, well kept feed room, plenty of storage for rugs/kit, etc, excellent tack room with double locks, washroom and hot water with solarium, hay and straw available as part of a livery package and fantastic quiet hacking with a number of bridle paths in the area. Assisted DIY available.  YO lives on site.  Sandpit with hay net for winter turnout - horses go out in pairs but divided by electric fence, two hours a day, grass in Spring - Autumn seven or eight hours a day.  Solihull Riding Club about 7 miles away, Swallowfield about four and access to M42/M40 link about ten mins.

Please PM me for contact details.


----------

